# Evaporator coil drain pan?



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Don't know about a plastic pan. Some of the metal replacement pans are still available and some are not. Seems like anything over 20 years old is nearly impossible to find a pan for.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

You can have a sheet metal shop fabricate a new metal pan. But you won't find a plastic pan made today that will fit up to your old coil.


----------



## forsmant (May 29, 2010)

Thank you for your replies. We are going to fabricate a pan on Sunday.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

i had the same problem with my secondary drain pan. i just went to lowes and picked up a roll of galvanized sheet metal, cut it to fit the bottom of the pan and silicone sealed it to the bottom and around the edges. it's been working fine ever since.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

NitroNate said:


> i had the same problem with my secondary drain pan. i just went to lowes and picked up a roll of galvanized sheet metal, cut it to fit the bottom of the pan and silicone sealed it to the bottom and around the edges. it's been working fine ever since.


Did you fix the problem that caused it to rust.
Since a secondary pan shouldn't get water in it to rust out.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

beenthere said:


> Did you fix the problem that caused it to rust.
> Since a secondary pan shouldn't get water in it to rust out.


yeah the main drain was backing up and the secondary pan was installed incorrectly so all the water was sitting in the pan on one side for a long period of time, rusting it out slowly. after i fixed it i re-installed it correctly and unclogged the main drain.


----------

